# Some action vids



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys just registered here...Wanted to share some videos for those who arent of hl. Should keep you busy for a while lol

_*Note: Explicit lyrics, not suitable for children*_


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great vids! Thanks for sharing, and welcome!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to mimb .. i was reading your post over on highlifter about your ball joint miss hap... sweet video's .. good to have a knowledgeable cat person around


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yah the ball joint was a epic fail lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wished you didnt have to edit the curse words thats whats really funny is people cursing when shat breaks ...


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha add me to facebook (Mark B Mcvittie) and you can watch it with swearing lol its a good laugh.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great videos man. Love the Hollywood undead music in the vids:rockn:


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks man i love Hollywood undead to...its to bad i cant use most of them because highlifter forums wont let me post it up if theres swearing lol.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea I love them also. And yea they not shy on the cursing that's for sure. Not for sensitive ears for sure lol:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

awsome videos. you know how to go deep!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

does that mudpro idle underwater?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

first video, 6:02 i think? with the wheeler standing up...kind of looks like someone's crushed underneath it!! hahaha, cool videos and welcome!


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys....Yeah all 3 bikes idle underwater no problem. The mudpro with it up onto the pod was idling and to top it off he has his spark arrestor plate removed so hes got the regular outlet and another 2 inch hole lol.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Great vids! Sucks about the All Balls though, I have a set of Moose/All Balls tie rod ends on the way and already have one front Moose/All Balls upper ball joint plus the other side already has there tie rod ends. Guess I better be careful. Wish I had seen this sooner. Did you ever call them?

Thanks,

George


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Im still in talks with them but they dont really care....But there CRAP will never touch my bike again i dont need to eat the ground at 50 mph.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll be sure to replace them as soon as I have the funds. The ball joint at least. I keep check on my tie rod ends now and replace as soon as I see any play so hopefully I'll catch those before they go. What kind of ball joints are you running now and how are they holding up? Thanks for the info and keep us updated!

Thanks,

George


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought oem cat ones again there tuff. My stock ones had 3030 miles on them and never had an issue i just wanted to freshen them up. The allballs one had 200 miles NEVER had play or anything just snapped in half


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

what kind of helmet cam r u guys using? nice videos how did u get the cat out of there after u broke?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Very cool vids


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Helmet cam is a GoPro Hero wide camera. Had to winch it up on the back of the mudpro and drag in out was not a fun time lol

Thanks kawboy1


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vids... I'm gonna have to remember to steer away from ALL BALLS...definitely dont wanna deal with that mess


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i only c two snorks on the 700 wer is the 3rd. great vids man and that was sme nasty mud for sure. the mudpro needs sme outlaws for sure he would do alot better.


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

The other snorkel is up into the pod it has 3....Yah the mudpro is going to get new tires soon...however i just added my lift so now hes really done lol


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome homie. Thanks for the help over on hl.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i gtcha man i knew ther had to be a 3rd jus didnt c it.


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem eight...Yeah the snorkels are gonna get redone i think there a bit low lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey Savageman69 this might b a dumb question but ive never heard of a looped crank case vent. can u tell me the purpose or is it jus like doing a catch can mod on a brute trying to keep oil out the airbox


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Its the opposite actually its there so when you go over the snorkels...or your airbox leaks or u flip over....The loops prevent water from getting to your oil. So you drain your airbox...pull the plug turn it over and the motor will blow the water out of the crank loops and away you go.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ah ok not a bad idea at all


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Works awesome to....One mudpro i ride with has filled his airbox with water and never got a drop of water in the oil.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im gona check around and see if this can b done to my brute with no side affects


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

I dont see why it wouldnt....You want about 5 or so loops the more loops the more water it will trap. Ive done it to 4 or 5 cats and they all run fine still.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

can u take a pic and post it for me and whoever else might like it so we can get the general idea


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

I need to do the catch can mod on my brute, im tired of worrying about my oil level. As far as tie-rods get these and you will never regret it i promise. I have abused mine and im on 30's http://www.amstarmanufacturing.com/X-SeriesTieRods.html


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

the therd vid a cat had fishing string on the tire


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

So one end goes to the crank and one to your airbox and the more loops the better.

I think its weeds i dont think anyone fishes in the old gravel pit


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ive dne smething similar to my brute. i jus pluged the oil in the air box wer the crank case vent goes and run a hose up under my pod wit a filter on it and it works great have a few buddies that have the same thing dne to ther brute and never had a problem and u get no water in ur oil if u fill the air box up.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool Vids, Thanks for postin em


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem man..there will be lots more lol its a passion


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Savageman69 said:


> No problem man..there will be lots more lol its a passion


:agreed:


----------

